# J.c. Higgins



## pedal alley (Mar 13, 2009)

just got this 3 speed.
probly 70's ? anywho,
its kinda dead round
here. figure i'd throw
a pic. down.


----------



## saxman (Mar 14, 2009)

Not a bad find, provided you didn't pay too much for it.


----------



## pedal alley (Mar 15, 2009)

*Freebie*

it was one of those .........
do you want this bicycle .


----------



## saxman (Mar 15, 2009)

Ya gotta love it when the price is right....


----------



## pedal alley (Mar 15, 2009)

i hear ya daddy-o .
was even delivered 
to my garage door.


----------



## sam (Mar 16, 2009)

what's the pre-fix on the serial number.Sears coded all the industries that sold to them.So the pre-fix stands for the bike company that built the bike.
Puch I think built these bikes.


----------



## pedal alley (Mar 18, 2009)

*prefix*



sam said:


> what's the pre-fix on the serial number.Sears coded all the industries that sold to them.So the pre-fix stands for the bike company that built the bike.
> Puch I think built these bikes.




the numbers on the bottom bracket
are as follows 503 46280 .


----------



## pedal alley (Oct 10, 2009)

*Bump*

i ran across this cycle in storage barn today.
still waiting for a year. thanx


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 15, 2009)

Sears sold these import touring bikes since at least 1953, some with the JC Higgins sprocket, and some without. Most had the JC Higgins branded 3 speed hub which I think was the same as a Torpedo. It might have a date stamped on it, otherwise it could be difficult to pin down the year.


----------



## pedal alley (Oct 17, 2009)

thanks Adam,
the hub has air cool fins.
i'l have to wipe the grease
away, & look for a number.
its complete and i plan to tune
it & get it ridable again.


----------

